

What Th? One man's quest for a symbol solution - aaron695
http://www.theage.com.au/technology/technology-news/what-th-one-mans-quest-for-a-symbol-solution-20130705-2pgd8.html

======
jejones3141
He's only a few centuries late. There's already a character for that; it's
called "eth" and looks like ð in lower case, Ð in upper case.

~~~
LeafStorm
According to Wikipedia [1], the more conventional abbrevation for "the" in Old
English was "þe." ("þ" [thorn] generally transcribes as "th," with "ð" as
"dh.") On the other hand, the article for ð indicates that when making puns on
the word "the" in _Icelandic_ , one would use "ðe."

In either case, I don't think a separate symbol for "the' would really be
useful unless, unless it signified a return to the use of þ or ð for
additional words like "þat," "þey," "þere," and so on. (I have never been the
biggest fan of the ampersand.)

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The#Definite_article](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The#Definite_article)

[2]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%90](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%90)

------
Chris2048
Can you imagine life without the ampersand? I can...

